# El Guapo knife



## Molokai (Mar 22, 2015)

Steel ats 34, 60 hrc, hand satin finish 800 grit
amboyna burl, tru oil finish,
comes with antique leather sheath, multi purpose carry...

Tom

c&c welcome

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 11 | Way Cool 6 | +Karma 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 22, 2015)

Handsome knife and sheath Tom !!! Congrats Andrew !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 22, 2015)

Tom, that's incredible!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## El Guapo (Mar 22, 2015)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## El Guapo (Mar 22, 2015)

Beautiful knife, Tom!! I can't wait to see her in person!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 22, 2015)

Absolutely stupendous! Impressively background for the pics! El Guapo is one lucky guy! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 22, 2015)

Beautiful work Tom! The file work is exceptional - very consistent. The sheath is pretty amazing too. I like that multi-carry style. 
I'll bet there is some nice grain in the wood behind it...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 22, 2015)

That file work is my favorite yet Tom. Beautiful sheath - beautiful knife.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## El Guapo (Mar 22, 2015)

I agree @Kevin that file work is off the charts!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Molokai (Mar 22, 2015)

@Kevin , is that kind of sheath you want ? but with" less knife to go inside"


----------



## Kevin (Mar 22, 2015)

Yes I love that sheath. Left, right, horizontal it's all there. Just more exposed handle is my preference so I can grab it thoughtlessly without having to "fuss it out". Beautiful work Tom can't wait to get you the templates and wood.


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 23, 2015)

Way cool Tom. Really like your stand for photos there. What tree is that, some pine?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Molokai (Mar 23, 2015)

ironman123 said:


> Way cool Tom. Really like your stand for photos there. What tree is that, some pine?


Its a local tree, can grow up to 10 feet, but thats rare.
Juniperus oxycedrus



 


 

it has small berries which are good for making moonshine that has medicinal properties...... and other uses....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 23, 2015)

Sounds like a good tree to have.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 23, 2015)

I think I feel a cough coming on... Do you make good moonshine?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## robert flynt (Mar 23, 2015)

Beautiful work Tom!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Strider (Mar 25, 2015)

Saw it in person...yes, you guys can be jealous because it is evermore beautiful in reality. 
Ahh, gin is also made from juniper. Shaken, not stirred!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SENC (Mar 25, 2015)

My critique is that you're sending this beauty to the wrong place. Can I outbid Andrew for it? You still have my address, right?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Molokai (Mar 26, 2015)

Knife is already on the way so Henry @SENC you need to call USPS to re-route the the package....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Strider (Mar 26, 2015)

It is said there is an identical copy, but it may be an April fool's prank!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## El Guapo (Mar 27, 2015)

Maybe you were just seeing double after too much of that Juniper moonshine!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Strider (Mar 28, 2015)

One of Tom's side jobs is bootlegging moonshine around his island, notorious git he is, known by all the rozzers!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------

